

Acorn User Magazine October 1985: Birth of ARM - jgrahamc
http://imgur.com/LZ0Q2WL

======
jcr
The age of the article is evident:

> _" The performance of this chip --which worked the first time-- was
> undoubtedly..."_

Those were the "bad old days" ("good old days"?) when millions could be spent
developing an IC and when it was manufactured, it wouldn't work. In 1985, we
really didn't have EDA verification and synthesis tools, and tons of stuff was
still done by hand.

~~~
kjs3
True as far as it goes. It's not common that a chips simply doesn't work, but
because of the complexity of chips, even with those tools chips still have
page after page of errata.

